# WineMaker magazine label award



## summersolstice (Nov 7, 2007)

Ramona, did I see one of your labels taking a bronze award in the current issue of *WineMaker?* *Edited by: Rule G *


----------



## Joanie (Nov 7, 2007)

Fantastic!!!!!!!! Congratulations, Ramona!!! I'm so glad you entered!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 7, 2007)

*Wow !!!!, I haven't heard anything from Winemaker and I really kind of forgot about entering back in August. Thanks Joan for alerting me to Rule G's post. I know there must be so many entries and I'm thrilled to have placed !! But Joan,,,,,you better see if you ar**e* *GOLD *or *SILVER.




............Ramona



*


----------



## Wade E (Nov 7, 2007)

Is someone going to post the label or do we have to beg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 7, 2007)

wade,
I don't know which one it is. And I better be sure it is me whowon,but it sounds like it.



When I know I will post it.







Ramona


----------



## summersolstice (Nov 7, 2007)

It's the Zebra label. I only had a chance to glance at the new issue while I was home for lunch.


----------



## summersolstice (Nov 7, 2007)

I was able to look again after work and it's a 2007 South African Chenin Blanc label. Looks like you won some good swag Ramona!


----------



## summersolstice (Nov 7, 2007)

Our own Joan, of Fish Farms Winery fame, took an honorable mention with her 2006 Frontenac label. Congratulations Joan!


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 7, 2007)

Why doesn't this surprise me?

These 2 Gals are the most talented I have ever seen when it comes to their label making abilities.

My hats off to both of you........

Congratulations


----------



## Joanie (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow!!! How cool is that???



Rule, how far down the list is my label?


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone.


I did two SA Chenin Blanc Labels with Zebras. I'm curious as to which they choose?


Ramona


----------



## summersolstice (Nov 7, 2007)

Joan said:


> Wow!!! How cool is that???
> 
> 
> 
> Rule, how far down the list is my label?



Joan, there is no "list" but the honorable mentions take up two pages. The pages feature 9 labels on each page and were awarded gift certificates. The final two pages were the "Editor's Choice" awards and won no prizes. Your label was on the second page and it looks like you won a gift certificate from Quality Wine and Ale Supply.


----------



## summersolstice (Nov 7, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> 
> I did two SA Chenin Blanc Labels with Zebras. I'm curious as to which they choose?
> ...



Ramona, the label is a 2007 Chenin Blanc with a red border. There is a red zebra facing away and situated between two normally colored zebras, the first of which is looking back toward the viewer. Is that close enough to know which won?


----------



## Joanie (Nov 7, 2007)

Cooler still!!! Thanks Rule!

And Jobe, you may want to have Ramona make your labels from now on! She's REALLLY good!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 7, 2007)

Okay Girls...show us your stuff. Both of you....Please.... Post the winners so we don't have to wait.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 7, 2007)

*Ok, Here it is:*


----------



## grapeman (Nov 7, 2007)

Are those swollen heads from winning something in the contest or did you gals get in a drinking contest again? Seriously, congratulations to both of you and any others that won that we know here on the forum. There is no lack of talent here!


----------



## summersolstice (Nov 7, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> *Ok, Here it is:* </font></font>



That's the one! The blue didn't come out as well in the magazine. Congratualtions!




*Edited by: Rule G *


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm celebrating right now...only with some Sauvignon Blanc!!
Joan, Post yours too!!


Ramona


----------



## Joanie (Nov 7, 2007)

That's a beauty, Ramona!!!

I have to go find mine!


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 7, 2007)

Joan said:


> Cooler still!!! Thanks Rule!
> 
> And Jobe, you may want to have Ramona make your labels from now on! She's REALLLY good!



I have already thought of something better Joan.............

I'm gonna have you and Ramona do my labels and I'm going to submitt all of them next year..............

I'm a shoe in to win, can't lose! I'm a genius








OHhh but the power of a woman.......... sigh......


----------



## Joanie (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## Joanie (Nov 7, 2007)

Jobe, you are the devil himself!!!





Ramona, I'm celebrating too.. with a bowl of homemade cheese broccoli soup!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 7, 2007)

Trophies for both women! Congrats girls and have a glass!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 7, 2007)

Ooooh....those are both really nice, very creative with lots of thought and planning....


You are both winners!!!!


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 7, 2007)

No...... No Devil here....... well...... not about the labels anyway......

Now....... If those great artistic labels were only signed by the artist....... I guess that would put an end to my devilish thinking.............

Just kidding.................. sigh.............


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 7, 2007)

It's like being a kid with a coloring book, you might have to stay in the lines but what you do in the lines is your business. 


It's just been a very fun hobby !!!


Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 7, 2007)

Joan, That is a great label. I remember you showing it to me. I really like your Black Current one too. Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh, wade...yes I am having a glass(es),


Ramona


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations ladies! Woohoo! That's two for the women! Absolutely love it!


Keep up the great work...


When's classes??????


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 7, 2007)

We will come up to bovine country, drink wine and maybe get around to talking about labels......k?


Ramona


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 7, 2007)

Congratulations to you both!!



I was just zipping through the issue and Ramona's label jumped at me and I knew I recognized that label! I know famous people!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks PWP....Ramona


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 7, 2007)

&lt;laughing&gt; Absolutely Romona! Have wine..will travel!


----------



## laneygirl (Nov 7, 2007)

Joan and Romana - 


Congrats...those are very cool labels! I really like both designs....very original. Mycreative skills don't lie in artistry...unless I can figure out a good design using stick figures


----------



## rrawhide (Nov 7, 2007)

CONGRTULATIONS LADIES



A great job by both!!!



Maybe you 2 can make all of our labels too!!!



Can I get on thelist?
please? please? please?


u r right - I'm beggin'


thanx for sharing -


rrawhide


----------



## Waldo (Nov 8, 2007)

Congratulations ladies


----------



## Joanie (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I must say making labels is a labor of love for me. It's as much fun and twice as creative as making wine. At times I think I make wine so I have an excuse to make labels. It's a real joy! 

I have an idea for a new label but not sure if I can pull it off. The challenge is the best part. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 8, 2007)

Ramona and Joan, congrats on wonderful, creative labels. Lots of thought in these. You both are talented winners!! uavwmn


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 8, 2007)

We always knew we were in the presence of great artist, now a whole lot of other people know as well! Way to go!


----------



## geocorn (Nov 8, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Your labels are wonderful. I just enjoy seeing the creativity of the human mind. I hope your SWAG includes one of my gift certificates.


Great Job!


----------



## chevyguy65 (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats to both of you !!!!!! You should be very proud.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 9, 2007)

rrawhide said:


> CONGRTULATIONS LADIES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When Ramona made the label for our Stag's Leap I sent her a bottle of the wine...


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 9, 2007)

For Joan Making my labels, I sent her a bottle of each of the type wines, ports that she made the labels for, plus a couple of other goodies to say thanks.

I really wanted to send Joan a bottle of the scuppernong to taste while she was making the label so she can get a feel for the taste, and translate that taste whithin the label. However, she made the label (in under 2 hours) and absolutely nailed what I was trying say about the wine on the very first design.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 9, 2007)

Jobe, you are a sweetheart! Thank you. I look forward to my early Christmas!


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll take the sweetheart compliment now because next week, whithin 24 hours of getting the box your gonna hate me........ Maybe not you, but the kids will. In the box is a jar of the best homemade strawberry jelly that I have ever had in my life, it's awesome! I will be making more this weekend but this time I will be using quart jars instead of the small jelly jars. We go through 2 of the small jars a day around here. It is the best I ever had, or made, I just hope that I can duplicate it.

So once your kids taste it, it will be gone......... the they will hate me for sending such a small jar.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 9, 2007)

LOL My kids will never see it!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2007)

2 jars a day, what are you doing with it putting it in your coffee, marinading steaks, and fermenting it?



Sounds great jobe. My mom used to make great jams but doesnt do any of that stuff anymore!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 10, 2007)

wade said:


> Sounds great jobe. My mom used to make great jams but doesnt do any of that stuff anymore!




It's up to you to have her help you make a batch to pass on the torch Wade. You aren't home for her to make the jam for anymore, so you need to make it for yourself and your beautiful kids. Then they can say- Hey my Dad used to make the best strawberry jam!


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 10, 2007)

I think that type of thinking comes with age Appleman.......

I'm not sure if it's me getting older and missing what use to be, or my kids are getting older and I want what use to be for them. Either way, it's a cycle of life from one generation to the next that will never change.

I try to create traditions with my kids that I didn't do with my parents. New traditions for the new times............. gotta keep up with the times.


----------



## smurfe (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, how did I miss this post. I just received my issue a couple days ago and just got to look at it last night. I was reading the article and said WOW, I know her! I came to put a congrats post and here it is. I thought it was very cool as to who one of the sponsors of the prize place was. Yup, it was the Winemakers Toy Store! So George got his wish! BTW, fantastic label. I really want to get together with you sometime and design me one.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 13, 2007)

I _finally_ got my copy today! I know the colors of Ramona's label and my label are not as vibrant as they are in real life so I was disappointed in how they look to those who have never seen them.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 13, 2007)

smurfe,
Thanks. I haven't seen the magazine or heard from them about the prizes. I'm really glad that I entered. I've been told that there are some nice prizes waiting for me.!!!



Ramona


----------



## smurfe (Nov 13, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> smurfe,
> Thanks. I haven't seen the magazine or heard from them about the prizes. I'm really glad that I entered. I've been told that there are some nice prizes waiting for me.!!!
> 
> 
> ...




In my best Rod Roddy voice:


Well Ramona, for your fantastic artwork and creative ingenuity you have been chosen the Bronze prize winner!!!!. For your fantastic creative output you have been awarded a gift certificate from Fine Vine Wines, a hat and T-shirt from White Labs, inc. A wine kit from Wine Expert, Corks and plastic spoons from The Flying Barrel, and a gift certificate from Quality Wine and Ale Supply! 


Joan, congrats as well. For your fantastic achievement you have been awarded a gift certificate from Quality Wine and Ale Supply!


Great work Gals!!!*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 13, 2007)

L



L


----------



## Bill B (Nov 13, 2007)

<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">CONGRATULATIONS LADIES, WELL DONE


----------

